# die winkel gaat goed



## Encolpius

Hello, I found that translation of "*das Geschäft* geht gut" in the German-Dutch dictionary and wonder if one can translate that German sentence like "*de winkel* gaat goed". Dank u well.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Depending on the context, it sure is possible. One could also use "de zaak", "het bedrijf".
Van Dale Duits-Nederlands geeft:
"das Geschäft geht / läuft gut 
de winkel / zaak gaat / draait goed".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

You can't.

Generally for businesses you would say *de zaken gaan goed*. For a particular shop you could say for example: *de winkel draait goed*.

Edit: Hadn't seen your message, Frank. Do you really say *de winkel/ de zaak gaat goed*? Sounds a bit odd to me.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Joannes said:


> Generally for businesses you would say *de zaken gaan goed*.


Agreed. 


> For a particular shop you could say for example: *de winkel draait goed*.
> Edit: Hadn't seen your message, Frank. Do you really say *de winkel/ de zaak gaat goed*? Sounds a bit odd to me.


I don't have a problem with it , though I personally would rather use 'draaien' too. But I interpreted 'de zaak' as another word for winkel, bedrijf, firma etc.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

I would say _de winkel draait goed _or _het gaat goed met de winkel. _
Not _de winkel gaat goed_.


----------



## Encolpius

Frank06 said:


> ...Van Dale Duits-Nederlands geeft:
> "das Geschäft geht / läuft gut
> de winkel / zaak gaat / draait goed"...



Thank you for the excellent explanations, *BUT *I found strange the pronoun *das *translated into *die*. According to my Van Dale it is *die winkel*...
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jazyk

Die winkel means that store. Maybe your dictionary uses demonstratives instead of articles to show the gender of words, but I don't know why it would do that.


----------



## sanne78

Frank06 said:


> Van Dale Duits-Nederlands geeft:
> "das Geschäft geht / läuft gut
> de winkel / zaak gaat / draait goed".


 
Je kunt ook zeggen: "De zaak/winkel loopt goed."
Net als in het Duits...


----------

